# Holiday shopping deals from Joel's betta plush creations!



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109737 please see this link for the original thread. 

Hi! I'm offering holiday deals right now. To anyone interested in buying a plush, I'm offering buy two get one free! Anyone that purchases a plush right now would also recieve a free plush aquatic plant valued at $5 dollars yours free! 


Happy Holidays!

- Joel


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109737 please see this link for the original thread.
> 
> Hi! I'm offering holiday deals right now. To anyone interested in buying a plush, I'm offering buy two get one free! Anyone that purchases a plush right now would also recieve a free plush aquatic plant valued at $5 dollars yours free!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the offer!! I'm sorry I could only use a limited amount of $30. I wish I can!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh that's fine perry! You'll still get the aquatic plant plush and all the other little goodies like the certificate


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think I can get the plant either.:-( I can't get it before Christmas.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll work with you since you've been trying to get your 20 points for a while


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tell me about this fake plant?


----------

